# New Handgun Owner with a Sig M11-A1



## EdF (Aug 11, 2017)

Call me excited! I just picked up a new M11-A1 and I can't wait to get it cleaned up, oiled and going the the range. Does anyone have any helpful tips on cleaning/lubrication etc. As well as a good holster recommendation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Very fine pistol. The M11-A1 is basically a SIG P229 without a rail. I think any holster for a P229 (with or without rail) will probably work. The M11-A1 has SIG's short reset trigger kit (which is actually a modified sear and safety lever) that dramatically decreases the reset distance for the single action trigger. It also comes with the SIG "short" or "reduced reach" trigger, which does shorten trigger reach for both DA and SA pulls.

I have a SIG P229R (railed) although in .40S&W/357 SIG rather than 9mm Luger. I have added the SIG short reset trigger kit to it. I also tried the SIG "short" trigger but I didn't care for it too much as I didn't like the contour. I always felt as if I was at risk of pinching the flesh of my somewhat fat trigger finger between the trigger and the frame. If you have at least average sized hands and have trouble with the SIG short trigger, finding and installing a standard P-series trigger should not be difficult. People are always selling standard P triggers after swapping them for short triggers, or other aftermarket triggers. Of course, you may like the SIG short trigger just fine.

If you find the double action trigger pull a bit stiff for your taste, you could swap the stock mainspring for a 19 lb reduced power mainspring as I did. This will have very little effect on the weight of the SA trigger pull. I have had absolutely no light primer strikes.

Maintenance is pretty much the same as for most any auto-loading pistol. Most SIG classic P series owners agree that SIGs like to be kept a bit wet and use grease on the full-length slide rails.


----------



## EdF (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for that information. I was wondering about greasing the slide rails. I do have some Weapon Shield grease and give that a try. I'm guessing a very thin coat. Or would a small dab in strategic places be better?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

There are many different philosophies when it comes to pistol lubrication, and everyone seems to have their own "best" lubricant choice.

Bruce Gray does custom gunsmithing on SIG Sauer pistols and shoots them competitively. He has done so for years and can be presumed to know a thing or two about SIGs. Here is a short article (with photos) regarding his approach to slide rail lubrication for classic SIG pistols:

https://grayguns.com/lubrication-of-sig-sauer-pistol-rails/


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

So how are you liking the pistol?


----------

